# Saratoga, NY B/T/F owner passed away



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Kennel # 9 Cloey


German Shepard: Cloey is a 7 year old female. She is housebroken and good with kids. She is good with some animals. Cloey waa brought to us because her owner passed away.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This site is updated daily. Animal availability changes daily. Always call the Shelter to see if the animal you are interested in is still available(518-885-4113). When you call, please identify the dogs by kennel #. These dogs have been turned in by their owner. 

This is close to me, PM me if you would like me to go and see her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this sad boy up.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping for this guy who lost his best friend.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Kathy are you close enough to get better pictures of the Saratoga dogs?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is she in danger?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is this a no kill shelter?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow-there are a few: http://www.saratogacountyny.gov/shelter.asp?cid=2

Information on the shelter. 

She is adorable, isn't she?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This shelter is very old and I have never been there before, someone calling me about another dog told me about them. I believe that they kill depending on space. One of the dogs has been there for months now. I will give them a call and see if they will let me go and take new pictures.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She was so excited to get attention she would not sit still for a picture. This girl was a retired NY state trooper's dog who passed away. He spent alot of time with her so she is lonely. She does have a growth on the back of her neck about the size of a golf ball so I do not think she will get adopted. She is very friendly and you can even put your hand in her food bowl.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The only chance this girl has is if a rescue steps up for her, because of the growth on her neck.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

I know the shelter manager has changed since I used to pull from them and I'm not up on any other changes they may have made, but a few years ago they were rescue friendly, but they didn't have a spay/neuter program. They would beg me to take shepherds so they wouldn't end up in some back yard breeders program. Some of you may remember, Sharla, Holly and a few others that I had from several years ago - this is that shelter. Adopters would pay a small refundable deposit that would be returned once they had the dog altered. . . . . . . .


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Looking into finding out who the trooper was that owned this dog. There is a retired trooper fund that we might be able to get funds from to pay to have the growth taken out. I have a local rescue looking into this for me. After that she would still need a place to go.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Back up you go.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Someone is going on Thursday to find out some more information on her.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I understand she was adopted. Let's hope it is a forever home. If not she does have a backup plan.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just received this from Peppertree

Okay called Saratoga - CHLOE (w/ the lump) was adopted today but didn't feel like it might stick - they will call us if she isreturned. CLEO is still available but there was someone potentiallyi nterested in her - they will call me back tomorrow to let me know if she was adopted or not. A little more background on her: she is a mellow shepherd (which is what I observed as well) who was originally adopted from Saratoga in November and returned immediately for not getting along with the 2 female shepherds. Another person adopted and returned her -shelter staff made it sound like person was not savvy enough to handle aGSD. So would be great if both are adopted and it sticks but otherwiseSaratoga knows we will take both in and would come and get them on Saturday.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Both Chloe and Cleo have now not been adopted and need help. From what I understand both had people who did paperwork on them then just did not show up for them.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I was there this morning and neither GSD was there. Who knows what Monday brings! They seem to have a high return rate no one checks the adopters from what I understand.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any other news on these girls?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it makes me almost ill to think about these dogs whose owners die and how lost and abandoned they must feel. then to go home with who knows who. and then where? adopted by someone who just throws them back away again. all these beautiful dogs that just need someone to love and care for them.


----------

